# Hi all.



## Icefever (Jul 1, 2018)

Just joined the forum and it's great to find a UK section.  I've been reading up on the shortcomings of the Brinkman that I bought last year, air flow or lack of it.  

The gap around the lid, which I hope to fix by next weekend,  just waiting on some 14mm fire rope and glue.  We did intend to smoke a chicken today but after all the info I've read I think it's best to leave until the lid is finished.  ;)
Ice.


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 1, 2018)

Welcome from Cleveland.
Good luck with your mods and smoker


----------



## wade (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi Ice and welcome to the forum. There are a few of us from the UK who chat on here. There is also as smokers meet at Billing Aquadrome on the 20-22nd July that may interest you.

Yes there are some challenges with the Brinkmann but the mods you have been reading will help. The biggest challenge is managing the fine temperature control. How did the chicken go and what are you wanting to smoke in the future?

Would love to see some photos :-)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome to the UK Group.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome to the site from New England. Glad you joined.

Chris


----------



## homeruk (Jul 17, 2018)

did you get that chicken done?


----------



## Icefever (Jul 18, 2018)

Chicken finished....followed the next weekend with a gammon and our first go at a fattie..


----------



## wade (Jul 25, 2018)

How did the Fatty go?


----------

